# When Do Rbp's Get Red Bellies?



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

I have 6 RBPs and they r almost 3in. So I was wondering when do they start getting red bellies?? Thanks!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They should get them soon. Some get really intense red some just get orange


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What is their setup and what are you feeding them? Usually you will see some at around 2" mayby even sooner if your feeding them good things. Just give it time and they should get it.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> What is their setup and what are you feeding them? Usually you will see some at around 2" mayby even sooner if your feeding them good things. Just give it time and they should get it.


55 gal and I'm feeding them Hikari carnivore pellets as well as jumbo shrimp and some white fish fillet.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like the food is fine so nothing seems wrong. It may just be the tank conditions as some p's lose or gain clour depending on your setup. When they grow abit more they should get more colour. You could try a colour enhancing pellet or some vitamin supllements if you wanted


----------

